# Where can I buy foam container to transfer life stock



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> Thanks guys


Go to big al's and ask for one they should give you one. If not LMK and I will get it for you. They won't say no to me.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You can go to your LFS or even Dollarama. They have small styrofoam containers/coolers.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I seem to not be able to get rid of them lol

Any LFS should have some and be more than willing to part with one. If I lived closer to TO (1.5 hrs) I would be happy to give you one. I am sure you will find someone that is in the same position as me and will thank you for taking one.

Good luck


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you. Will start with BA

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How big of a container are you looking for? I know NAFB has them piled up in the basement, and I'm sure other stores have them around as well.

If not, go to a supermrket and see if they have the large styrofoam boxes that they ship salmon in - they're usually just under a food wide and deep, and about 3.5 feet long - so it can hold a lot of stuff.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Drop by Sea U Marine tomorrow, should have lots you can have =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Drop by Sea U Marine tomorrow, should have lots you can have =)


Thanks Chris. I do not need it today, but in 2-3 weeks will go there anyway to buy stuff and will ask for container

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

